# Why do we (WM owners) go to the WM forum vs stay on here...?



## Hobokie (Jan 14, 2020)

At the risk of revealing myself as a newbie to WM.... why do we not use this forum much? (compared to how much wmowners forum is used and compared to other forums here on TUG)?  I have tried to get into the wmowners forum but ugh, seems confusing?  Maybe I just haven't gotten the hang of it.  Anyway, just curious and interested if anyone has any thoughts on this?


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 14, 2020)

I post to the WM forum on Tug whenever I have a question that seems to fit. I trust the Tuggers who are WM owners to give me the unfiltered truth. My issue with the wmowners site is there tends to be a lot of showmanship about who knows the most, or who is better/smarter than others. Questions tend to get lost in historical conversations about the way things used to be.  Even worse is the iwners forums on the WM site.

Dave


----------



## Travel1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hobokie said:


> At the risk of revealing myself as a newbie to WM.... why do we not use this forum much? (compared to how much wmowners forum is used and compared to other forums here on TUG)?  I have tried to get into the wmowners forum but ugh, seems confusing?  Maybe I just haven't gotten the hang of it.  Anyway, just curious and interested if anyone has any thoughts on this?


I use both forums, but not equally. 

 I spent a great deal of time on the TUG forums (and just recently I have been trying to increase my participation in them too), but I just check the WMowners forum once a day just to see if there is anything new or interesting.  I don't see as much activity on the WMowners as I do on TUG, but that's probably because TUG covers all timeshares and various other topics.

However, when I first bought my Worldmark timeshare,  I spent a lot of time reading past topics to learn the system and maximize it's use.


----------



## Hobokie (Jan 14, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> I post to the WM forum on Tug whenever I have a question that seems to fit. I trust the Tuggers who are WM owners to give me the unfiltered truth. My issue with the wmowners site is there tends to be a lot of showmanship about who knows the most, or who is better/smarter than others. Questions tend to get lost in historical conversations about the way things used to be.  Even worse is the iwners forums on the WM site.
> 
> Dave



Wait, so all I've seen is the wmowners forum, didn't realize there is a "site" also...?  What fabulous info might I learn on said site?  Perhaps to avoid confusion (on my part haha!) could you post the links here to both?


----------



## sue1947 (Jan 14, 2020)

WMowners has more knowledgeable information.  If you want to understand the details, you can find it there.   WM has different rules on some areas than most timeshares, especially exchanging, and it can get complicated.  So it may be difficult to sort through various posts to find one that fits your specifics, but if you post a question, you will get better information from somebody who understands the details.  The forum here gets cluttered with non-WM owners, especially Wyndham owners, who think they know, but don't,  so just confuse the issue.

wmowners.com/forum


----------



## ski_sierra (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm a new member too. I found a lot of interesting threads about best ways to utilize WM that I have not found here. So I post my questions in those WMO threads. I have received a lot of fantastic feedback. It also helps that their sightings section is more organized and useful to me than TUG's sightings section.

I will continue to post WM questions on WMO and questions about other timeshares on TUG.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 14, 2020)

Hobokie said:


> Wait, so all I've seen is the wmowners forum, didn't realize there is a "site" also...?  What fabulous info might I learn on said site?  Perhaps to avoid confusion (on my part haha!) could you post the links here to both?



Sorry, I didn’t mean to confuse things. What I was referring to is the WM forum accessed from the WM site. I think it’s a link under “What owners are saying” or something like that. It’s different than wmowners.com

Dave


----------



## Hobokie (Jan 14, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Sorry, I didn’t mean to confuse things. What I was referring to is the WM forum accessed from the WM site. I think it’s a link under “What owners are saying” or something like that. It’s different than wmowners.com
> 
> Dave


Gotcha!  Gosh, yeah I haven't even peeked at that yet... WMOwners forum seems very confusing to me :-X  maybe I'm spoiled from TUG haha I guess I'll get used to it...


----------



## Synergy (Jan 14, 2020)

Imo - as a pre-owner, heh, still chasing a golden deal - the wmowners forum is starting to atrophy. It still contains a wealth of information, and some knowledgeable owners still post there, but as you browse you can see that the glory days of activity have passed.  Here, the forum is slow, but I have hope that it will pick up more now that it isn't tucked under the Wyndham umbrella.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 14, 2020)

I use both TUG and wmowners.com/forum. 

Wmowners has definitely slowed down. There is no cost to join and no annual fees. It is run by volunteers. The volunteers may be getting tired or aging out. Use the search function. Ask questions. They have been fighting the windmill - Wyndham - for many years. Do not take that wrongly or support for Wyndham as Eric can tell you I generally hate Wyndham as it relates to Worldmark. Once you have read everything worth while (historically) it only takes a minute to scan to see if there is anything new.

I am checking TUG twice per day.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 15, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Sorry, I didn’t mean to confuse things. What I was referring to is the WM forum accessed from the WM site. I think it’s a link under “What owners are saying” or something like that. It’s different than wmowners.com
> 
> Dave


I think you’re referring to this forum -  http://forums.trendwest.com/ 
found under the worldmarktheclub.com website.

The forum under the WM site is censored.

_Please note the following forum rules:_​_WorldMark by Wyndham hosts and manages this forum, and it reserves the right to remove, without notification, any inappropriate postings and may restrict those who continue to violate the spirit of the discussion board. Inappropriate postings include but are not limited to those with:_​
_Inappropriate language, racial slurs and personal attacks; _
_Offers to sell WorldMark credits or sell, trade or rent other timeshare weeks or rental properties (WorldMark credit rental discussions are permitted only in the WM4M Rental Board portion of the site);_
_*Links to sites with content inappropriate for reading or viewing by the general population; *_
_*Issues or complaints about company policies, rules, procedures, products, services or personal owner accounts* (Email: Owner Care —North Americanor Asia Pacific—is the appropriate department for such concerns, and any posting containing issues or complaints will be removed and referred to Owner Services);_
_Argumentative or abusive language; and_
_Links to or advertising of any inappropriate products or services_
_Inaccurate*, negative and/or slanderous comments regarding WorldMark, the WorldMark Board of Directors, Wyndham, Club Wyndham Plus, or other individuals representing these organizations.*_
_Repeated violations of any of the rules will result in permanent restriction from the forum._​​_A section of the vacation forum is open only to verified WorldMark owners. You will be prompted for your owner number when you register._​


----------



## easyrider (Jan 15, 2020)

I rarely use wmforums. I do use this forum occasionally. I also use two WM facebook pages that are interesting because there are many pictures. When a person complains about something WM and can show pictures of their complaint it seems a bit more real.

Bill


----------



## bizaro86 (Jan 15, 2020)

Part of the reason is historically there wasn't a worldmark section. The wmowners forum is also more activist than tug has been traditionally.


----------



## Marathoner (Jan 15, 2020)

I refuse to contribute to the wmowners forum after they kicked out Ron Parise from the forum a few years ago. Ron was very pro renting and wmowners is very anti-renting. Moreover, one of the moderators felt Ron insulted her when I didn't read it that way. 

Ron is the most transparent and biggest educator of the Wyndham and Worldmark systems in the history of wmowners but they had to go and censor him. 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 15, 2020)

Marathoner said:


> I refuse to contribute to the wmowners forum after they kicked out Ron Parise from the forum a few years ago. Ron was very pro renting and wmowners is very anti-renting. Moreover, one of the moderators felt Ron insulted her when I didn't read it that way.
> 
> Ron is the most transparent and biggest educator of the Wyndham and Worldmark systems in the history of wmowners but they had to go and censor him.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk



It was not Ron's support of renting or Ron's own renting. Ron was warned numerous times for his language and attacks. He refused to modify his posting language. You do not have to contribute ($$$) to use the site.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 15, 2020)

You have the distinguish between the different sites.

FACEBOOK which is totally controlled by the Owner of the Facebook page. Some are very controlling and delete entries with which they do not agree.

The site hosted on the Worldmark internet site. Controlled completely by Wyndham.

www.wmowners.com/forum. By owners for owners. No cost to join or participate. They do ask for donations. Completely run by volunteers. Good place for advice and to buy/rent WM Credits/Points.

TUG. Worldmark has been here for a long time as a subforum under Wyndham.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 15, 2020)

Marathoner said:


> I refuse to contribute to the wmowners forum after they kicked out Ron Parise from the forum a few years ago. Ron was very pro renting and wmowners is very anti-renting. Moreover, one of the moderators felt Ron insulted her when I didn't read it that way.
> 
> Ron is the most transparent and biggest educator of the Wyndham and Worldmark systems in the history of wmowners but they had to go and censor him.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk



I liked Ron Praise posts. wmowners is really set up more for a person with a couple of weeks of membership for personal use and not really very helpful regarding renting multiple rooms for profit. The same goes for the wm facebook page, imo. 

Bill


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 15, 2020)

A number of years ago I thought WMO was considering moving over to TUG in a sub-forum like Kauai Beach Villas has. I dont want to speak for Brian, but I think there is a model.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jan 16, 2020)

I am in a couple of the WM facebook groups.  There is a lot of good stuff but an exorbitant amount of bitching about sales pressure and the evil of Wyndham.


----------

